# FrightProps Trigger Sale!



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

You folks are gonna love this one - we're doing a special prop-makers sale! We'll be doing a new sale each week, starting with our Hand Triggers! Use code HAND20 during checkout to save 20%!


We've got a good video tutorial on hand triggers here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfkKLEz7u5I


Hand Triggers on our site are here:
http://www.frightprops.com/manual-trigger-0426.html


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Your post mentions you will be doing a weekly sale. Whats this weeks sale?


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Doto, interesting question, I clicked on their website and on their changing ad screen, week 3 sale of sensors popped up, but that ended yesterday (the16th).
so your question still stands , but now for week 4


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

update....this week specials are mat (stepon) triggers


----------



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Sorry folks - dropped the ball on updating this thread when I went out of town. You can always head to our blog to see all of our specials and contests as soon as they're announced!
http://blog.frightprops.com


----------

